# Sunflower Seeds?



## Star and Stone Rabbitry

Hey all. While I was reading some techniques about getting rabbits ready for show, I read that sunflower seeds work well for a glossy coat. So when I went to ourfeed store, I got a pound of black oil sunflower seeds that are still in the shell. 

So I started wondering... can the rabbits eat them when they are in the shell? Or will I have to buy some that are already out of the shell? I only bought a pound because I wasn't surew about this. And the seeds are originally for birds. I gave some to the rabbits tonight and some of them seemed to eat them. 

-Tiffany


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Yes you got the right ones. They can eat the shell and all. Don't give too many at a time, as sunflower seeds are fatting and because they are considered as a warm food (the oils keep them warm in the winter), it could cause them toblow their coats.


----------



## Star and Stone Rabbitry

Oh wow... shell and all?? lol

The show is about a month away. So far, I've just been sprinkling a few on top of their pellets. Is this okay? What do you mean "blow their coats"?


----------



## Pet_Bunny

It would cause them to start shedding their fur or moult which you don't want at the time of the show. Maybe a breeder should join in and tell what they do just before a show.


----------



## Dublinperky

I just got my bunnies but I am going to put them in shows. The breeder I got them from told me to put them in 1 part sunflower seed to 5 part feed. I didn't know about the blowing their coats but the amount I said she uses. Plus she has a couple grand chamions. Hope it works out!


----------



## Star and Stone Rabbitry

In the shows, I see many rabbitsthat are munching on sunflower seeds. How can it cause molting when it is supposed to cause shiny coats?


----------



## clevername

I havn't heard anything about sunflower seeds triggering a molt before....Of course I could just be out of the loop.

We give our angoras sunflower seeds every so often as a treat and as wool block preventative. I give it to our Silver Foxes too and they've yet to even have their first molt ...of course they're still juniors...

Any other breeders want to weight in on this? I'm interested.


----------



## BlueGiants

Black Sunflower seeds (shells and all) are very rich in oils that are wonderful for a rabbits coat. But as mentioned, too much can trigger a sudden "coat change", (rapid and sudden moult!). Not exactly what you want at show time. 

They are also very fattening, hence the term "warm food". They can add to the rabbits fat stores (weight gain!) and actually cause a rabbits body temps to rise. (not the best thing during summer months.) I don't feed them regularly during the summer, maybe one or two as a treat occassionaly. (They do love them!)

Personally, I think 1:5 ratio of seeds to pellets is very high. I start giving sunflower seeds in September as the weather cools here. But my Giants get 3/4- 1 teaspoon 3x a week. My Mini Rex will get 1/4 - 1/2 teaspoon 3x a week. (1/2 teaspoon is about 7-8 seeds).

If you are getting ready for a show, (in July???? UGH! HOT!) ...I'd feed them in very limited amounts 3X a week. They should get the benefits of the oils without weight gains or coat issues. (It doesn't take much oil to improve the coat, especially if the animals are healthy to start with.)


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Thanks BlueGiants for clearing things up about the sunflower seed.

Star and Stone Rabbitry, what I can suggest is limit the sunflower seeds and only feed them on cooler days and nights. Drastic changes in temperature will cause a moult too. About 2 weeks before the show, increase the amount graduallyso their coats will reach a peak and be at their best by the time you show them. That is probably why you see rabbits munching on sunflower seeds at the show.

Oats also helps with finishing the condition of a bunny and the sunflower seeds help add the finishing touch to a coat.
But remember, they are fattening, and you don't want to DQ a bunny because he is overweight.Maybe the best thingis hay and plenty of water. 

I am not a breeder and I don't show rabbits, so if anyone can correct me, or give other ideas, I can learn too.


----------



## Star and Stone Rabbitry

Okay. That seems like a good idea  Much has beened cleared up.

But there is this one doe, and she is a bit underweight. Should I feed her a bit more? Will it allow her to gain enough weight by show time?


----------



## welonheadmoo

I'm always left with cracked open shells after I feed sunflower seeds.


----------



## BlueGiants

*Star and Stone Rabbitry wrote: *


> Okay. That seems like a good idea  Much has beened cleared up.
> 
> But there is this one doe, and she is a bit underweight. Should I feed her a bit more? Will it allow her to gain enough weight by show time?



If a doe is underweight and she gets the same amount of food as the others (and she's eating it, isn't spilling it or wasting it), first I'd have her checked for parasites. The vet can do a fecal float and tell you if she has worms. If that is clear, I'd start supplimenting her with oats. (Regular, PLAIN, cooking Quaker Oats oatmeal works fine). Try a tablespoon full a day mixed with her oats. The rabbits usually like it a lot, but it is fattening... so you don't want to give too much. You don't want her to gain weight too fast... better she should miss this show than you should jeopardize her health. There will be other shows.


----------



## Star and Stone Rabbitry

Oh no, she doesn't have worms or any medical problems or anything... She is just a small doe. She's not a runt as far as I'm concerned. She seems to be in fairly good flesh condition. Maybe I judged too soon. She might just be small by genetics... 

Anyways, thank you all for your input on the sunflower seed thing! It helped a lot. Wish me luck! 

-Tiffany


----------



## FallingStar

I have [still have] Black Oil Sun Flower Seeds and they work great for cold months. I worried so much for my bunnies during winter, but people on here helped me out. 

I just wanted to put that in. :biggrin2:


I hope all goes well for you and your buns! 

~

Karlee


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

Oranges work fantastic for good, shiny coats as well too. Regular brushing helps too, because it removes the loose fur and cleans up their coat. I feed my bunnies oranges before shows and fairs to get their coats all shiny. I've heard of feeding sunflower seeds for coats- I have some, but Ijust feed it to themto keep them warm in the winter time. 

Emily


----------



## Star and Stone Rabbitry

Oranges! Now there's an idea. I'll make a stop over at WalMart tomorrow and get some fruit. Apples work well for putting weight on, right? Because some of mine need to gain some weight, or at least fill out a little more.


----------



## BlueGiants

Be careful, too much apples (or any fruit) may cause diarrhea... You can try a little rolled oats to help add weight.


----------



## Star and Stone Rabbitry

What about dry oatmeal for humans? What will that do for them?


----------



## BlueGiants

Dry Oatmeal (like Quaker Oats) are rolled oats. They work fine. A little bit is fine for them. It is a little fattening, so don't over-do it. I give it tomy babies when they start eating solid food. It's easy on their digestion.


----------



## tkwei

Hi
Does oat groats have the same effect as rolled oats?


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Oat is a good source of fiber. Oat groats are oats with the outer hull removed. They are very hard to chew but bunnies can eat them.Some bunnies might avoid them. Rolled oats are steamed, rolled and flaked making them easily and quickly digested.


----------

